# Governor Kasich Appoints New Ohio Wildlife Council Members



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Paul P. Mechling, II, Pierpont, and Karen Stewart-Linkhart, Xenia, were appointed by Governor John Kasich to four-year terms on the Ohio Wildlife Council.More...

More...


----------

